# 60X Custom Strings Pre Season Bow Tuning Special



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

With hunting season just around the corner we would like to offer a preseason bow tuning special. For a limited time we will be offering custom tunes that include a set of our custom bow strings, installation, setup and tuning all for $125. The tuning portion will include creep tuning and paper tuning, A2A, BH, poundage, draw length, cam lean, cam timing set as well as having the bow chronographed before and after. All of this will be done using our shooting machine. We also offer arrow tuning services. This service checks every arrow to make sure they will shoot the same hole. We will make adjustments or simply seperate the fliers from the good ones. Pricing is $25 per dozen if purchased with a tuning package.

Pricing
Strings and tune $125
Tune only $75
Arrow tuning $25 (w/bow tune) $40(seperately)


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

bump


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Bump for a great guy...


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Happy Labor Day


----------



## KY TPR 974 (Oct 21, 2002)

What would the turnaround time be if a bow was sent for strings/cables/tune?? Or just a tune?


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

As of today all work whether it be tuning, strings or both is running 3-5 days. It's getting very busy though.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

pm sent i want a black/bright blue for razor edge but i want em candy caned or streaked like one on top of the other pm me some examples plaese


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

pm replied


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

ttt for ya buddy..


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

still running 3-5 day turnaround on full tune ups.


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

Nice work on the strings you made for my brothers 334.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

Bump for strings and things....


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## ftw1422 (Mar 17, 2009)

bump for a buddy


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Only a few days left on the special.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

One more day left


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

We are no longer offering a tuning service. Thanks to all that have used us in the past. We may decide to offer it again in the future.


----------

